# Possible kidding problem!



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Cricket is a ff. She started having heavy streaming earlier this morning. At 6:15 AM (an hour ago) she started pushing and the amnion bubble came out (softball size, looked normal, no head or legs). She was up and down and it appeared that the bubble ruptured, so there was a great amount of heavy streaming. She then quit pushing and has been up eating hay. A second small bubble has appeared at the vulva (quarter size) but no more pushing. It's been an hour.
How long do I wait until I get concerned? She pushed for only maybe 10 minutes before to produce the bubble and does not appear exhausted or in distress. I just thought 30 minutes after the initial pushing and the bubble appears, there should be kids on the ground??? Do they ever just stop pushing like labor has ended to resume it? I can still feel the baby kicking , so there's definitely at least one kid in there. :shrug: :?


----------



## echocreekranch (Oct 7, 2009)

I recently experienced something similar to this. I went to do morning chores and my doe with a bubble hanging out her. She was not acting like she was in labour. I watched her a for a few hours and she never did go back into labour. Finally I went in and good the kids. There was not a good outcome for the doe or the kids. I think she laboured in the night and then stopped. The kids were big and in a funny position and weren't able to be delivered without assistance. Had I went in right away in the morning, I probably could have saved them all.

Jen


----------



## Robynlynn (Jan 18, 2011)

I would go in and feel what is going on. If you can find a head ect....sometimes just going in will start things up again. if you can feel the head and find the front feet go ahead and try pulling a bit. if she has some contractions try pulling with them but it sounds to me like you may have a baby coming in an odd position. ray:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

You need to go in now and get the kids. They aren't positioned right.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

:sigh: Thank you everyone. I read through the kidding posts because I remembered echocreek's post from a few weeks ago. I went in and found two front legs positioned correctly but the head was thrown backwards and I coudn't even get in far enough to get ahold of it. We called the vet out and he also tried to reposition but couldn't so we took her down for an emergency c-section.
He was stillborn at 9 lbs 1 oz and beautiful. He looked like a boer pain with dark brown legs to his knees on all 4's, a dark brown cape to his shoulders and a perfect blaze down his face. What's sad is I felt his back feet weekly kicking in front of her udder before we loaded him up to go to the office.
The doe also had a ruptured uterus back by where the uterus begins into one of the horns so she was bleeding internally. They had to do a full hysterectomy on her to save her life. I left as they were completing the surgery because they will be keeping her overnight. She has lost a lot of blood but he thinks she will make it.  
I don't know if I would have gone in sooner if it would have changed anything, but now I'm terrified for my other two ff who are due soon. :sigh: 
The worst part about it was my dd had 5 friends over for her bday slumber party. They got to watch the first doe have twins just after midnight and then came out for this one. I had to send them all into the house when it became obvious things weren't going well and dh had to stay home when I went to with the vet to have parents come pick kids up. They were all crying. A birthday party to remember, I'm sure.


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm so sorry things worked out the way they did. :hug:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm so sorry. What a sad outcome for everyone. Maybe your doe can make someone a terrific pet.

Jan


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How sad...  I am so very sorry... for your loss....  :hug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

oh no  :hug:


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

So sorry :hug: Sending prayer's your doe will be alright!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm very sorry you had problems! At least the doe is still alive! But yes, if the water breaks and the kids don't start coming within 30 minutes you have to go in. That is what I have always been told.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Thank you, everyone. :grouphug: Doing this, we always expect losses but it was difficult just because of the amount of pain cricket was in trying to free the baby. Not something I want to have to do again, and it got even worse when the vet tried. Poor girl.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am so very sorry Aimee  How is Cricket? I really hope and pray she will get through this and will make someone a nice pet. I am sure it was very very heartbreaking to see her going through this. 
I am sorry the kids were so upset, they just don't understand these things happen. Maybe after all has calmed down, they can have another slumber party and play with the new kiddos!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thank you, everyone


  :hug:


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

The vet called and Cricket did not make it.  It just hasn't been my day.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No....  I am deeply sorry.... for your loss....  :hug:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I am sorry you lost her.  :hug: :angelgoat:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

aawwweee so sorry to hear  :grouphug:


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Thank you guys.  I hate to say that in a way I am glad she will not suffer. After a C-section and then full hysterectomy, plus major risk of infection from being entered....it would have been a very difficult recovery. Add a full udder and everybody else has babies running around.....  
She belonged to my daughter whose birthday it was, so that's making it rough tonight. She has her choice of the two girls born today and she has already chosen. So, it will all be okay. :hug:


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh no, I am so so sorry for your losses today...

Hugs and prayers sent your way for emotional recovery for your family...that must have been so hard. :hug:


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm really sorry for your families losses. I know how hard it is to loose an animal you tried to help but I dont know how it would feel to have a young child involved. You guys are in my prayers.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am so sorry you lost her  I can't imagine how hard this is for you and your family. I understand what you meant, and am with you, as I'd not want them to suffer either. I hope your daughter will be okay, and will heal soon. Having a new baby girl will definitely help as kids are tough, and bounce back pretty fast.

RIP Cricket


----------

